# Drop trap with antenna?



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

OK, I am building my 1st loft as we speak. Anyway I will be flying with a club that uses TIPES clocks. The ones I have looked at have a single bob in the center. I was wanting to build a drop trap. Anyone have pics of your drop trap with clock/Antenna ready to race? Just looking for ideas.
Thanks Jack


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

This is the outside


http://good-times.webshots.com/video/3032208460098684219CIHCQm This is a video of this birds first time in the trap. I place my pads where the birds stop to fly out of stall trap. (where the video stops) I have one pad on both sides. My combine requires the antennas to be within the loft.


----------

